# Bilder übereinander



## Novastream (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leutz

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich bin grad dabei meiner Homepage nen neues Layout zu verpassen. Ich bin jetzt schon gut vorangekommen.
Jetzt steh ich aber vor einem Problem.
Ich wollt bei meiner Gallery eine kleine Bildvorschau machen. Das sollte folgendermaßen ablaufen:
Ich geh auf den Namen des Bildes und dann sollte rechts (in dem dafür vorbereiteten Feld) das Bild als kleine Vorschau erscheinen. Ich weiß das ich dafür ein Verhalten anlegen muss. Ich weiss auch das ich die Bilder als HIDDEN vorbereiten muss. Ich kannte es bisher so das ich dafür ne neue Ebene mit einer Tabelle angelegt habe dort das Bild reingepackt habe und das ganze dann als HIDDEN ausgegeben habe. Das Problem is jetzt nur das ich meine gesamte seite zentriert angelegt habe und das halt auch so bleiben sollten. Wenn ich nun dies mache is ja klar das die neue Ebene dann nicht zentriet ist sonder an der stelle ist wo ich die neue ebene angelegt habe. d.h. also das ich bei jeder  auflösung die Vorschau woanders habe. Ich wollte aber das es halt in diesem Bereich den ich angelegt habe bleibt. bei jeder auflösung. Es wär ja kein problem wenn es sich nur um ein bild handeln würde. Ich hab aber mehrere Bilder.  Also müssten demnach mehrere Bilder übereinanderliegen. Und da is mein Problem.
Wie bekomme ich nun mehrere Bilder in HIDDEN übereinander die halt immer in dem Vorschaubereich sind?

Ich benutze Dreamweaver MX für die Erstellung meiner HP.

Ich hoffe mir kann einer von euch helfen. Ich wär echt Dankbar.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Februar 2004)

Du brauchst eigentlich nur ein Bild in die Seite tun... am besten von vornherein ein transparentes GIF.

Wenn du auf den Namen des Bildes gehst, tauscht du dann dieses Bild gegen das entsprechende neue Bild aus:
	
	
	



```
<a href="javascript:document.vorschau.src='bild1.jpg';">Bild1</a>
<a href="javascript:document.vorschau.src='bild2.jpg';">Bild2</a>
<img name="vorschau"src="transparentes.gif">
```


----------



## Novastream (11. Februar 2004)

irgendwie will das nich so recht klappen. bekomm immer nur nen rotes kreuz. kann es vielleicht daran liegen das der vorschaubereich in ner anderen tabelle liegt?  

€dit: Habs hinbekommen. musste halt nur noch das verhalten "mouseover" dazu machen.

Ich danke dir für den hinweis.


----------

